# friendliness



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

having spent 20 years plus touring europe on a motor bike with my wife on our holidays, we met some lovely friendly people , french , germans , dutch and others , who shared the same interest , motorbikes , many of whom we still have contact with now , 2 years ago due to artritis i couldnt ride a bike any distance any more ,so we bought a camper, expecting the same kind of camaderie ,no way , we are now on our 5th trip in europe , the dutch do speak , the french say bon jour , and some of the germans do aknowledge us , but the english no chance , they dont wave if you see them on the road, and on the campsites they go out of their way to ignore you , my wife and i say hello and smile to anyone we meet on our travels , very often for them to look the other way , i just wish i could stiil ride a motorbike, baz


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to MHF, Baz.

I hope we can go a long way to change your views.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As a bikeist, I know what you mean, it's only a nod, almost imperceptible, but you see it, regardless of how fast you're going, when I used to drive my little red Regal van, we waved at each other, but the bike and 3 legger waves were more to do with I'm still alive than hello I'm really pleased to see you.

The MH wave is more of a friendly thing.

Kev. IMHO


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the motorcycle wave is more of a "respect" thing.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

timbop , i know what you mean by the respect thing , but in europe if we have stop at a bar , hotel , campsite , gas station and there has been a bike or 2 or lots, some one will always speak to you .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait until you meet us Baz. 8O 

It usually takes three hours to finish saying "Hello", then we're onto chatting about the truck, where have you been, ain't the forum great etc..

Welcome by the way - nearly forgot!  

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

yup deffo a respect thing, out there on the ragged edge of life, a bit like frontiersmen of old, except we is dayglo now man, respect.

Kev.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome bud, your sure to get a wave from me and I will quite happily chat to anyone who has the time much to the anoyance of my other half who I'm afraid is rather reserved but never mind life is too short!
Chris


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: We will wave to anyone and everyone we may look like pikies but we dont care as we enjoy motorhoming :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We wave baz but then we have been on the road in so many vehicles where waving was the norm.
Frances Barnet, Matchless, Gold Wing through to Robin Relient to Skoda and so many cars and now the Motorhome 
Welcome :wave:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We wave if w see em, sometimes they wave back    sometimes they don't    

Kev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You're meeting the wrong one's bazajacq :!: 
The moblee crew are very friendly,what part of Norfolk do you hail from??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not from Norfolk.

Kev.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not from Norfolk.
> 
> Kev.


That's norfolk and good :roll:


----------



## 112222 (May 14, 2008)

Hi I have been around a bit, in my experience English folk think that the area around their van belongs to them alone hence the pot plants, windbreaks etc, the whole concept of motorhoming is akin to stud status, like how big is yours. and also the majority of opinions on this site are from people who don't go anywhere just sit on the web critisising all the opinions of others. so goodbye please cancel my subsciption

No doubt some smart arse will correct my spelling

Mick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bye Mick.

Have a good day!!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Mickwill said:


> Hi I have been around a bit, in my experience English folk think that the area around their van belongs to them alone hence the pot plants, windbreaks etc, the whole concept of motorhoming is akin to stud status, like how big is yours. and also the majority of opinions on this site are from people who don't go anywhere just sit on the web critisising all the opinions of others. so goodbye please cancel my subsciption
> 
> No doubt some smart arse will correct my spelling
> 
> Mick


Eh?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

critisising = criticising.

Sorry.

Kev (smart arse)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

it must have been his ball.

Kev.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> it must have been his ball.
> 
> Kev.


Well, I guess Mickwon't then?

D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More chafing if you ask me, there's a lot of it about, I was thinking of starting my own knicker untwisting service, I'd clean up around here some days.

Kev :black:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I do know what you mean. However there are always some people of all nationalities who are always friendly. I seldom do campsites but always try to talk to english folk I meet here in spain. The dutch and belgian folk have an advantage as they tend to speak a few languages so I always try to involve them as interpretors. I just spent last week in France with a Spanish female friend who travels solo in her camper and we spoke to all the english (and others)we met. We were at the aire at Trebes on the bank of the canal. This aire is a favourite and if visiting try to buy some jam at the little shop at the end (the lock end) its absolutely delicious. They also sell wine and its some very nice stuff


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

mickwill.i am not having a go at anyone , i am making an observation, and i hope you are not implying we dont go any where , weve had a camper 14 months and done 16000 miles, zebedee , we think the website is fantastic , it has been an amazing source of information to us and with out its help we would nt have done or been to half the places we have , thank you to every one , moblee . we live near dereham in norfolk , thank you all again , baz and jacq


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Dereham  Only asked because we often go to Hunstanton & Hemsby both have good beaches for walks.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I am friendliness personified :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I waves, I chats, I go the whole hog. I don't care if yours is big or small means nothing to me as long as you give me a guided tour of yer gaff :lol: 

Welcome to the mad house by the way!!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Nobody ever speaks to us either.

but I cannot understand this waving thing. Why wave at someone you

do not know ? ..............oh yeah, I remember I've seen them doing it

in the lay by on the A404 !!



Mickwill, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't start a goodbye thread I can't

stand anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No disrespect to Mickwill, but if someone is going, why not just go, if it's a problem with the site or it's members, try to sort it out, we're all supposed to be adults, so lets try to act like we are, making a big issue of going does nothing positive.

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

billym said:


> Why wave at someone you don't know?


Why chat on MHF to people you don't know? :? :lol: :lol:

Answers on a postcard please . . . . .

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cause we're all barking mad.

I can hear a squeaky spring.

Kev.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We've come across some wonderfull, interesting and amusing people on our travels. We've also come across some miserable gits. 
I like miserable gits, they make me feel good about myself :lol: 

PS Not fussed if people wave or not, thats got to be the fleetiest of fleeting relationships. 

Steve.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> I am friendliness personified :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I waves, I chats, I go the whole hog. I don't care if yours is big or small means nothing to me as long as you give me a guided tour of yer gaff :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the mad house by the way!!


Carol.
I love people who go the whole hog :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
May the rest of today be a fun day.

Les


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right we wave

:wave:

They wave 

:wave:

We nearly all wave 

:wave:

but as soon as you get to a camp site the waving stops. The drawbridge goes up. I'm with the OP on this one. I think its something in the British psyche and the need for our little fortress bunkers.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

just so everyone knows we wave, even when in the we're in the car, strange looks we get, but hey - life is for living.

Even on here, in this virtual world, I have a big wave for everyone 8)










As biker myself I can understand what Baz is on about though 

MHS...Rob


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah, the wave!!
As a part time tour guide, I experience the 'waving friendly' 'no wave- is he having a bad day? thing' and then the chatting on sites when some drivers and guides huddle together and moan about the passangers/other drivers/their bosses/ is that MPV really a bus or is he hogging a bus space?

Some drivers and guides are friendly and chatty, others are snooty in their two-storey, all mod cons coaches.
Hey horses for coaches I say!! 

I'm in on Carol's (stylish!) coat tails again. I'm probably as friendly as she is, I have not only been friendly to strangers, but have welcomed them into my home, welcomed myself into their homes (and drank their alcohol, eaten their food) and broken all the rules that I have given my daughter about people you meet on the internet, but hey, life is too short to miss out on opportunities for fun.

Friendly good, but not everybody is as naive as I am!!

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ca

Next time we come to Ireland I want your address.

You sound just like us . . . well, not exactly 'cos I expect you talk funny and say "_Ah well, to be sure if I was going there I wouldn't be starting from here._" all the time!! :wink: 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

We really loved Ireland and shall be back, maybe next year all being well.

Never met such open, friendly people. No point in being in a hurry either, as it took (on average) 25 minutes just to say "_Good morning_"! 8O

Marvellous!!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi,
> 
> just so everyone knows we wave, even when in the we're in the car, strange looks we get, but hey - life is for living.
> 
> ...


more of a nod now, if you're lucky, so you might miss it with those old peepers.

Kev.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Ive always thought it costs nothing to be nice and treat people how you would wish to be treated. 

I don't have a van YET but I will wave at everyone and talk to anyone when I get my van ...........will drink there wine if offered lol 


Regards Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> clipped ..."_Ah well, to be sure if I was going there I wouldn't be starting from here._"
> Dave


Well Dave, seeing as how its Ca you are talking to and we've been driven by her, look at this blog about three paragraphs in talking about Trim and how we got to the supermarket.

>Ireland 2007<


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Baz from Baz, same everywhere you go, some very nice people some a little shy and some downright rude.
My policy = little wave when biking, big wave when motorhoming and try and be as friendly and helpful as possible on site.
It's surprising how many shy people we get friendly with (after a while) with this approach.
Main thing is enjoy it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > clipped ..."_Ah well, to be sure if I was going there I wouldn't be starting from here._"
> ...


Sounds like you had a lot of fun Frank.

Will enjoy reading the rest of the blog again later on. Very good - I've read worse best-sellers!  

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Frank,
When clicking on your images in 'Ireland 2007' it leads to the MHF frontpage!?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for that Ted

There are no intentional links through the pictures ie the picture doesn't get bigger or the picture is not intended to go anywhere else. 

The blogs are all hand coded and that was the code that worked with pictures in 2007.


Since then Nuke has changed the gallery software and although the blogs still work by getting the picture from the old galleries there may be issues now with my coding. I wasn't aware that the jump to the home page happened back in 2007.


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

since i started this post, there has been some good response , some pos some neg , but thats life , at the moment we are at milleu next to a welsh couple , very friendly , wonder if they read my post ! or its because they are welsh , anyhow its always nice to have good nieghbours , baz


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bazajacq said:


> . . . next to a welsh couple , very friendly , wonder if they read my post ! or its because they are welsh . . .


They are not all friendly!!!!

I married one! 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

so,was my mother and so was my wifes , so i know what you mean !


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Chaps,Its a a small world after all :!: :lol: 
My mother-in-law is welsh which makes my Janet half welsh 8O 
She is also a Red head & she has a bad temper as well (Not that she loses it much) :roll: :lol:


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> bazajacq said:
> 
> 
> > . . . next to a welsh couple , very friendly , wonder if they read my post ! or its because they are welsh . . .
> ...


You married a welsh couple Zeb 8O ...

Are you sure MHF is ready for this? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

Lucky you !!! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

yozz said:


> You married a welsh couple Zeb 8O ...
> Are you sure MHF is ready for this? :wink: :lol: :lol:


Might as well have the way both Mrs Zeb and her mother push me around.  

You remember the great Leonard Rossiter's vision of his MIL in "Reggie Perrin"?

Spitting image of mine, especially from the back!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thought you'd be used to being pushed around Zeb! How's Dougal?


Sorry, that was poor - I blame this wine


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Sorry, that was poor - I blame this wine


 8O Time for Bed said Zebedee :lol:


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> yozz said:
> 
> 
> > You married a welsh couple Zeb 8O ...
> ...


Well thanks for that image of Welsh women Dave 8O 

I've always found them to be rather beautiful women, dark haired, a sparkle in their eyes and fire in their belly when needed

8)


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Dave


> Well thanks for that image of Welsh women Dave 8O
> 
> I've always found them to be rather beautiful women, dark haired, a sparkle in their eyes and fire in their belly when needed
> 
> 8)


Time for Gaviscon!!

Ca


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess nobody got the fire in their bellies > spitting fire > dragons reference then


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

yozz said:


> I guess nobody got the fire in their bellies > spitting fire > dragons reference then


Mrs Zeb did. :wink:

She called you something very colourful in Welsh. 8O

It began with Twlltyn!! and got better as she warmed to the task!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:

_(P.S. I'm lying of course - she never looks at MHF, but Welsh is her first language.)_


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Deipio 'r DESTUN ddeisyfi at chyfieitha 'ma. hello Sebedeus gwna gobeithia cawsoch a 'n fawr ddiwrnod heddiw a havent been i fyny at ddim 'n ddrwg boyo


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I had one of those Mavis, but the wheel fell off!

Dave 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. I think the on-line translator needs a drop of oil too!!

This is what it gave me:-

_"l make heavy Zebedee do I hope you had I go ' heartburn large day today I go havent been up to anything ' heartburn evil boyo."_

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ask mrs Zeb ----Ray is of Welsh Origin sings like a lark. 8O


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Deipio 'r DESTUN ddeisyfi at chyfieitha 'ma. hello Sebedeus gwna gobeithia cawsoch a 'n fawr ddiwrnod heddiw a havent been i fyny at ddim 'n ddrwg boyo

8O 8O I don't think Dave would want to do THAT mavis :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I cant believe that as its nothing like what I put into the tranlater :lol: :lol:

l make heavy Zebedee do I hope you had I go ' heartburn large day today I go havent been up to anything ' heartburn evil boyo

I said Hi Zeb hope you had a good day today and havent got up to anything naughty boyo 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We have just got back from a most enjoyable 5 days in the Isle of Wight,hot, dry, and a bettter load of motorhomers you couldn't meet.Spread the word of Motorhome facts etc.Only a few of the 'build the castle walls high,ignore everyone peeps'.Can recommend Appuldurcombe Gardens camp site,clean, quiet,friendly reception,and conveniently located.So the friendly outnumbered the others 5 to 1. :lol: 

tony


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

waves to everyone on here


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

...and kills the thread  :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What's happened to the spellchecker Mave:?:


----------

